# Amazon Leaf Fish



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey : victory:

just wondering whether anyone keeps, or has kept, Amazon Leaf Fish (_Monocirrhus polyacanthus_) on here? I've been looking into getting some, and have been researching. I have kept tropical fish before for years and was very successful, and I have an urge to set up my tank again (125 ltr).

On many of the care sheets it says that they are quite difficult to keep healthy, partly because of their diets, and also because they're quite easily stressed, and I just wanted to know whether this is true and actually how hard to keep them it really is. Any advice would be great :notworthy: and if anyone has kept them and replies, I'll have a few more questions for you 

Cheers, Andy.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

One of my rookie mistakes when I first got into tropical fish was to put one of these in a community setup with Neon Tetras. I noticed the number of Tetras drop pretty quickly, and stayed up one night to see the leaf fish hunting them. Fascinating to watch, head down, mimicking a leaf drifting in the current until close, then striking. Needless to say it became a species-only tank after that.

Mine was pretty picky, I managed to keep it alive for about a year but it was always emaciated, couldn't wean it onto frozen food or flake, only live worms, infrequently. Unfortunately one of those species that doesn't take well to captivity, unless you have an endless supply (and no problem feeding...) small live fish.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if it would be possible to keep a few in a 4ft tank with tons of guppies, they might be able to breed enough to keep the leaf fish well fed, but you would need a lot of guppies!!


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Moony i dont know much about the leaf fish but i would be tempted to keep the guppies in a seperate tank or a big sump depending on leaf fish tank size and let them breed in that...20 or 30 odd breeding taking grown on babies out or adults every so often after established a decent sized colony of them..then when had alot of fry to grow on and mid size guppies get leaf?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Moony i dont know much about the leaf fish but i would be tempted to keep the guppies in a seperate tank or a big sump depending on leaf fish tank size and let them breed in that...20 or 30 odd breeding taking grown on babies out or adults every so often after established a decent sized colony of them..then when had alot of fry to grow on and mid size guppies get leaf?


Yeah I suppose that way would be better! I can't see any problems with that method :2thumb:


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

i think... its illegal now to feed a live vertebrate to another live vertebrate... so be careful.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Frostpaw said:


> i think... its illegal now to feed a live vertebrate to another live vertebrate... so be careful.


Surely there are exceptions made when an animal refuses anything but live?


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

when i worked in one place i had to fire a guy because he kept feeding live fish to a grouper. Sadly this is exactly why wild fish should be left alone (in my eyes)


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I can understand the issues behind live feeding, however it was my understanding that if the animal was gonig to suffer from not taking live feed or die then it was ok....or is it much like the snakes and live feeding..it happens but is a grey area for alot of people even if snake isnt feeding, there are other areas to brooch before that extremity....

personally I would struggle to feed live (i say that but my tarantulas and lizards get locusts etc) but in the instance of a mouse, rabbit or even a fish i may struggle i think it depends upon the situation.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

as far as i am aware it is completely illegal.

Pretty sure it falls under DEFRA somewhere too.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Its a definite grey area, as I can see how it would read as illegal, but when they changed the laws regarding taking of fish from rivers, limits were applied to allow the use of fish for livebait. The two sections of law seem to contradict each other, depending on ownership of fish, but then, pond owners can permit anglers to livebait quite legally, and they own their fish? Theyre just not called pets?


----------



## hodgesa (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys

From what I've been hearing and reading, it's almost not worth the stress. I knew live-feeding was a bit of a grey area, which is why I wanted to know whether anyone on here has ever tried, and succeeded, to wean one or more onto something like river shrimp, which wouldn't be a problem, but I've heard that can be tricky as well.

Cheers, Andy.


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

the main problem with these fish are getting them to eat dead food

i had a couple a few years ago. i did manage to get them onto frozen fish which was great. they did also take earthworms and shrimps. but - they are a hungary fish - they can eat their own body weight a day

i don't think it is illegal to feed live. skinhead you are certainly right about suffering part, needs must. but feeding live verts is discouraged though

they are best is soft, acidic water in an established, well filtered tank but not too much flow, and obviously well planted and with large leafed plants


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

hodgesa said:


> Hey : victory:
> 
> just wondering whether anyone keeps, or has kept, Amazon Leaf Fish (_Monocirrhus polyacanthus_) on here? I've been looking into getting some, and have been researching. I have kept tropical fish before for years and was very successful, and I have an urge to set up my tank again (125 ltr).
> 
> ...


In my opinion...

They are a species best left and not really suitable for the home aquarium because they are obligate live feeders and stress very easily. Many die as the aquarist lacks the required skill to keep them alive.

That said, a chap called Phil in an aquatics club I used to be a member of SVAS bred them. His experience is documented in an old copy of the Aquarium Gazette publication (Issue 19) which you can buy from the editor David Marshall. It's a really good publication written by true hobbyists, much better than PFK :-

Back issues 11 to 20 - TAG back issues

I have african leaf fish here housed with some Microsynodontis in my Nigerian nano biotope tank. I've never had to resort to feeding them live food but have had to be very patient and very creative to get them feeding on dead strips of fish. Young examples will nail live bloodworm, white worm and earthworm etc but as they grow they need fish to be properly nourished.

One of my african leaf fish. Polycentropsis abbreviata










Frostpaw - Too many variables when it comes to livefeeding to say if it is unlawful or not. It could be if done for entertainment.


----------

